# reciprocating compressor intercooler and aftercooler choking



## pradeep4u (Apr 17, 2016)

Dear All
We have double acting 2 stage reciprocating compressor. It has cooler between first stage and second stage and cooler after second stage compression. Its cooler tubes get choked. I want to know why tubes get choked when only air flows inside the tubes. Please give me guidance

Regards
Pradeep


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I suspect as with any compressor there is some moisture mixed in with the air and some lubricating oil from the compressors oiling system. Both can produce a carbon like substance that can plug coolers. Roger


----------

